
When will AI beat humans in different games? - togelius
http://www.businessinsider.com/ai-vs-humans-in-different-games-2016-11
======
ankurdhama
You mean to say when can computer scientists are able to create an algorithm
that computes best move for a game? Not too far. Sorry that I didn't use the
word AI.

